# Starter options



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

So, my starter is now struggling to turn over my engine. Its a matter of time before I get stuck some where, or try to push start it . 

I was looking at some, high torque starters like that MSD starter, but I saw somewhere that it doesn't fit the GTO. It is stroked, but, I'm only at 11.1 compression. 

Thoughts? Opinions welcomed!


----------

